# Two month Nubian kid weights?



## KijahWolfe (Feb 8, 2013)

I was just curious if I am on the right track or need to adjust things, I weighed my two month old nubian doe and buck a week or so ago and the buck was 36 pounds and the doe 34 pounds. I was curious if any other nubian breeders could give me ideas on two month weights with their kids. I don't want to feed too much and make them gain too fast as I read that that can hinder them in the long run but I am afraid that the breeder had me feeding them too much and while I have cut them back and introduced grain I also read conflicting amounts to feed kids grain wise. *so confused*

Right now they get a 12 ounce bottle of milk each in the morning and evening with a cup of dairy goat pellets at lunch, they have baking soda out all day along with loose goat mineral I got at tsc that has AC in it. Free choice alfalfa/grass hay and of course fresh water plus the grass in their pen and a poor little mullberry tree which I dont see surviving LOL


----------



## KijahWolfe (Feb 8, 2013)

Forgot to add the breeder had me giving them 20oz of milk every four hours in the day time when I brought them home.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Those are perfect weights. If you have the milk and time I would feed them an afternoon bottle also. It's more of what is their weights at 3 months, as you are hitting right now parasite time. Are you using something for cocci and what are you worming with.

My kids get as much as they want to drink out of lambars, 3 times a day at that age, then moving to twice a day, as much as they want until 4 months old usually.

My prevention program which would work really well in your area, is in goatkeeping 101 From Birth to Kidding. Because the goals is to have them at 100 pounds at 8 months so you can get them bred to kid as young yearlings, and not have to hold them over to kid at 2. 

With the expense of grain and hay now, nobody can afford to wait until a doe is 2 to milk her, sell her kids and make her start paying her way. Vicki


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Birth weight plus 10 lbs each month. I've never heard of limiting weight gain in kids. Most people have the opposite problem. At two months I'd be feeding around half a gallon a day to a Nubian - I think people on here may be feeding more than that.


----------



## KijahWolfe (Feb 8, 2013)

I wormed them with Ivermectin Plus the day I weighed them(will have to look up when) and am using the Di-Methox 12.5% orally for cocci. I had rwad that too much weight gain on a doe put stress on her body and could cause issues in her pregnancy and that was the last thing I wanted to happen was do her harm. Hubby is always home for noon feeding so going back to a noon bottle will not be an issue. I have read some free choice grain on kids is there a limit on how much they shoukd get or is free xhoice a good thing. I was also told to worm tgem and then worm again 10 days after, is this correct or no? The breeder did not worm 
them at all and they were running with all the adult goats in the herd. She wont give a straight answer on how or even if she did the CD&T so now I am not sure what to do on that with them being two months old now.


----------



## KijahWolfe (Feb 8, 2013)

I have also given them their Bo-Se


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Just treat her as if she didn't get CD&T and vax her yourself. You don't have to worry about too much weight on does until much later. That's usually a problem with dry yearlings. Get her to 100 lbs by 8 months so you can breed her, and that won't be an issue. At this point she needs lot's of calcium and protein.


----------



## KijahWolfe (Feb 8, 2013)

So starting the CD&T like you would if they never had it won't hurt them? Great this helps me with that worry and that will be atarted next week when i go to tsc. I don't need to Bo-Se again until before I breed her right?


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Yep, BoSe at breeding.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I always re-vaccinate just to make sure, no matter who I purchase from. I also CAE test, yes even infants, there is no reason for a titer raise if the kid is out of negative stock.

The only danger of a fat kid is if you choose not to breed her and you continue with all that grain while she is a dry yearling.

I would not be using Ivermectin Plus on your goatlings. You need to be using Cydectin, and one worming, perhaps in April for tapes (valbazen works wonderful, 1cc per 10 pounds orally). There is little reason if you stay on prevention, worming every 21 days until they are well grown (also gives you time to start fecal sampling on your own) to worm every 10 days, 3 times, at that age they do not have all the lifecycles of worms in their system that this protocol works on.

So I don't agree with most of what you wrote you heard  But that is pretty normal  Vicki


----------



## KijahWolfe (Feb 8, 2013)

I am quickly learning that what I have been told is, I hate to say wrong, but...well  I am pretty much going with what I am learning from you guys more as it seems more consistent on here if than anything else makes sense. I am taking many many notes on here and hoping I am heading in the right direction. I am making a list for my next TSC trip to get stuff in order. I do plan on breeding her this fall if she is big enough so there will be no fat dry yearling for lack of trying LOL

The sad part is the local Ag teacher is the one who told me to use the ivermectin plus on them *sighs* He raises goats too, I thought perhaps he had sound advice. Live and learn. 

I am greatly appreciating all the help and info I am getting on here, Just wish I lived alot closer to most of you LOL


----------

